# Roach back question



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna has a bit of a roach to her back, but it isn't very extreme. (I don't think it is anyways)

I believe her weight is OK, I can't see her ribs but can feel them if I run my hand across them with light pressure. What drives me nuts is I can feel her spine when I pet her with a little pressure. Everyone still tells me she's skinny, and I think this is why. Is it normal to be able to feel the spine on dogs with a roached back?

Here's a pic in case that helps at all:


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I believe her weight is OK, I can't see her ribs but can feel them if I run my hand across them with light pressure. What drives me nuts is I can feel her spine when I pet her with a little pressure. Everyone still tells me she's skinny, and I think this is why. Is it normal to be able to feel the spine on dogs with a roached back?


You should be able to feel the spine and ribs, regardless of whether the dog has a roached back or a straight back.

Your dog looks absolutely perfect. There is no way she is "too skinny". It's perfectly healthy for German Shepherds to be on the thinner side, especially when they are young, active dogs. It's even fine to see the last rib or two if you have a dog that is a hard worker, like a working herding dog or an agility dog.

People are going to tell you your dog is too skinny no matter what. Remember, everyone's always an expert on German Shepherds, no matter where you go. Doesn't mean their opinion is correct or that they actually now what they're talking about. Let them keep their dogs fat and be happy in your knowledge that your girl is right where she should be!

Here's my own "way too skinny" (according to other people!) girl.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you, I know it's a common thing for people to say GSDs are too skinny, though feeling the spine has always bugged me. I have to really press to feel Mollie's spine and she isn't fat (which is rare for a beagle lol) though she's not built the same as a GSD.

Even though I know better, I start to second guess myself hearing day in and day out how skinny she is. lol


----------

